# This is my last Post. . .



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

The Wife says it's time to box up the computer so this will be my last post until I get this thing moved into the new house, unpacked and back on line. Hopefully that should be done by Sunday.  Since I have to work Sunday morning I just may have to check in just to make sure you all are misbehaving properly :mrgreen: !!!



Had you all worried, didn't I!!!  :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck and don't strain anything.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry we can't all be there to help.. well.. not too sorry :D 

Good luck and like Bob said.. be careful and don't pull any muscles.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dutch,

I certainly hope you have the forsight to fire up the ol' GOSM with plenty of good eats first and foremost. If you play your cards right you just might be able to attract a few unscheduled helpers from the new neighborhood to do most of the heavy lifting while you tend to the food! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Luck with the move...We'll see you once your settled into the new digs!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty (Jan 13, 2006)

Dutch, you are the first friend of mine to move in the last I don't know how many years who has not asked to borrow my pickup and trailer! But if you lived near enough I would be there!
Hope the sun shines on your new home and the Lord looks after it and its occupants!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Jan 13, 2006)

Dutch,
Good luck with the move, give us a shout when you get things back in order. Just remember to keep your priorities striaght. Get in the new house, set up the puter and get the smoke rolling again. Or maybe it's get the smoke rolling WHILE you get into the new home and set the puter up. 

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, the move is over and we are in our new home. I'm afraid that we'll be living out of boxes for the next week or so.  I really wanted to fire up the ol'smoker but the boys didn't bring it over until the last load (at 10:00 pm Friday night). I wanted to do some ribs on Saturday but "She Who Must be Obeyed . . er. . um. .  I mean the "Bride" had me hopping from one project to the next- I don't think I could have tended the smoker properly! And since I'm at work today, I know I won't get anything in today.  Thankfully I'm off Wed. thru Sun. and I think I see an all night brisket smoke coming up for Friday :D Oh and some fatties going on around 7ish for some sausage and mushroom omelets for Brunch.  8) 

I did manage to get the 'puter up and on line; the new fridge installed and water line ran for the ice maker and water dispenser. The TV in the living room set up with the VCR and DVD players and the big screen TV in the Family room set up with Surround Sound (these where the things on MY "To Do List" 8) )  I still need to change out the 3 light fixtures for the front porch and the garage, run a 220 line and install an electrical outlet in the Laundry Room for the clothes dryer (since my little brother is the Electrician in the family I nominate him to do these), get the water softener up and running and change out the bathtub plug mechanism in the Master bath (the Bride can use the shower 'til the plug is repaired  :roll: ).


----------



## dacdots (Jan 16, 2006)

Your smokin what? Hope you like the new home.Took me about five years to get feeling good and setteled here.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave, I was thinking about doing a brisket on Friday but the wife said that we going to be doing our oldest daughters Birthday dinner on Friday and the girl wants Ribs and my "Wicked Baked Beans". Think I'll still do a fattie and add it to the beans along with the skirt meat from the ribs.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 16, 2006)

Dang, you had we worried for a minute there, Dutch!

Glad it was a temporary thing!  Congrats on your new place and for not askin' to borrow my Pick-Up, too!   :shock:   (Just Kiddin')

We'd be lost without our Official Welcome Guy!

Jeff


----------



## rpkoran (Jan 20, 2006)

Earl,

 Good luck on the move! 

Thanks for all the good advice you provided me over the last weeks.

Randy


----------



## cheech (Jan 25, 2006)

Dutch,

You made me have a very bad day but just for a moment.

I do not know what this forum would be with out you here.

Please do not ever scare me like that again.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2006)

:mrgreen: Sorry, Dude. My wife tells me that I have one twisted sense of humor!!  :twisted:


----------

